# What eats marigolds?



## deweylovem (Sep 28, 2007)

I planted marigolds around my tomato plants to ward off bugs. Some critter has been eating the leaves off the marigolds, but not the tomatoes. Can't see any insect on the plant. I have a fenced in yard with a small maltese dog. Any idea what could do this?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Slugs would be my first guess . . can you see any small "slimy" trals around the plants?. I sprinkle Epson Salts around the plants when I suspect slugs . . you will have to reapply after watering or a rain.


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Beer is my favorite slug bait. I use small plastic water bottles on their sides and it works great, plus it only takes a little beer to set several traps and I can sit back and drink the rest.

Pauldo


----------



## deweylovem (Sep 28, 2007)

I have not seen any slugs or their trails.


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Could be sowbugs?


----------



## mse_squeaky (May 29, 2009)

Slugs and snails love marigolds. In fact gardeners are advised to deliberately grow them close to their veggies so that the beasties eat the flowers first.


----------



## Azfield (Mar 26, 2010)

One down side is that marigolds do attract spider mites and slugs. Also there is one type of Horn Worm that will attack your marigolds flowers first then your tomatoes second. So look for them also. I just noticed you live in Florida, there is a Beetle down there that will also attack marigolds.


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Spider mites are very common in Fla.
Lift a leave and look under it.
It will look like a small spider nest.


----------



## tallin (Apr 26, 2008)

A couple of ideas here from here should sort out the Marigold bugs for you.

cheers, :wave:


----------

